# Is there a remote trianing collar & no-bark collar combo out there?



## dcrealtor (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wondering, my parents watched my labrador for a year and now he is accustomed to getting whatever he wants whenever he wants, if he doesn't, he lets off the most obnoxious yelp/bark. I had this problem before, and cured it by letting him bark his head off until he realized it did no good. Those days I lived in the sticks without a neighbor in sight so as long as I could take it that was great, now I have neighbors and can't exactly use that method, so I need a no bark collar... but at the same time I could also use one of those remote training collars and I am wondering if there is a single collar out there that is a combination of both?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Short answer. No. 
And putting a no bark collar on a dog that demand barks is cutting off communication with you.
Train the dog. Do NILIF, give him another WAY to get what he wants by asking for a behaviour that is NOT barking. A good trainer can help you with this easily. 
If you cannot deal with demanding behaviour from a training standpoint (which means an understanding of the ways dog learn) you are very likely to mess up with a remote collar as well and mess up your dog. They are dangerous tools in the wrong hands (which are MOST hands)...
I wonder if your parents realize the difficulty they've created for the obviously loved dog by allowing and encouraging the behaviour? 

NILIF will get it done. Reward him consistently for doing something other than barking and be patient.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmmmm!!!!
The dog gets loose and starts to run off having fun like some dogs do and while he is running he is barking to the world telling everybody how happy he is with his spoiled life (not his or your fault) now but when he barks he is electronically corrected but is it a bark correction or a running correction, oh I am so confused. I wonder if the happy dog is confused. Hmmmmmmm!!!!

Just a hypothetical story as it could not happen in real life, or could it.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

If you continue w the ignore when barking but praise when quiet he will get the idea.we do use a remote collar on our Aussie but it is a tone & spray only. We use when we are outside playing frisbee. We use positive tone & treat when he us doing as asked or expected. He gets negative tone and occasionally spray if going out of set boundaries or reacts negatively to neighbor's dog, who BTW is very sweet but all Skyler has to do is see him to him nuts (as he does w all labs).


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I flat-out hate these types of collars, because they don't solve anything. Dogs don't bark just for the sake of being a pain, they do it for a reason. You need to address the reason FOR the barking, not just the barking. It's basically the equivalent of correcting a dog for giving off warning signs of an impending bite rather than actually trying to solve his aggression problems - you don't end up with a non-aggressive dog, you end up with a dog who doesn't give any warning signs.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

dcrealtor said:


> Just wondering, my parents watched my labrador for a year and now he is accustomed to getting whatever he wants whenever he wants, if he doesn't, he lets off the most obnoxious yelp/bark. I had this problem before, and cured it by letting him bark his head off until he realized it did no good. Those days I lived in the sticks without a neighbor in sight so as long as I could take it that was great, now I have neighbors and can't exactly use that method, so I need a no bark collar... but at the same time I could also use one of those remote training collars and I am wondering if there is a single collar out there that is a combination of both?


...You have a problem. Forget the shock collar. You do not want the dog to associate barking with pain. 

...Can you begin re-training him at your parents' house? They would have to cooperate of course. Bring the dog to your new place and try him out. Maybe when he is removed from environment where barking worked for him he will revert to his old behavior. Try taking him to where you used to live in the sticks for training sessions. 

...If none of that works, talk to the neighbors and explain your situation. Do not tell them what you plan to do. Ask them what you should do. Do mention that you cured him before by letting him bark himself out. (There's a technical word for that, BTW: "extinction.") Appeal to their higher values. Maybe they will be willing to cut you some slack. Keep the lines of communication open. (Read or re-read _How to Win Friends and Influence People._) 

...If all else fails, you and the dog, or the dog alone, may need to find another place to live, a place where he can be trained.

...The kikopup channel on youtube has some videos about how to train away excessive barking. Crate training might help also. Study up.


----------



## gonzovet (Nov 3, 2010)

I did some research and found the Elite-Tek ET-9898 on ebay. It does not appear that you can use it simultaneously as both a no-bark and training collar but the tech specs say that you can switch between the two. Better than buying two different collars. 

About shock collars. I've used shock collars on my two dogs with great success and would use them again irregardless what others say.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

gonzovet said:


> I did some research and found the Elite-Tek ET-9898 on ebay. It does not appear that you can use it simultaneously as both a no-bark and training collar but the tech specs say that you can switch between the two. Better than buying two different collars.
> 
> About shock collars. I've used shock collars on my two dogs with great success and would use them again irregardless what others say.


I'm glad you had success. In the right hands and for the right reasons they can be an effective tool. In the wrong hands and for the wrong reasons they can be very dangerous to a dog's mental health.

And it's REGARDLESS, not irregardless.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Cracker said:


> And it's REGARDLESS, not irregardless.


If you are in certain parts of the U.S. , specifically the south.... irregardless is often used and accepted.


----------



## Root (Apr 10, 2010)

JohnnyBandit said:


> If you are in certain parts of the U.S. , specifically the south.... irregardless is often used and accepted.


Regardless. :wink:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think "nu-cu-lar" is accepted in some places, too. . .gah, I just want to rip their throats out when I hear that one, LOL.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Root said:


> Regardless. :wink:


My point being.... It is not really necessary to correct spelling. Many of our Canadian and European members spell some words in a manner that is not correct in the U.S.

In any case.... irregardless shows up in Websters.... It is non standard.. But it is there and it is used.

1 results for: irregardless
irregardless | adverb 
Main Entry: irregardless [email protected]
Pronunciation: \ ˌir-i-ˈgärd-ləs \ 
Function: adverb
Etymology: probably blend of irrespective and regardless
Date: circa 1912
Results
circa 1912nonstandardregardless
Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary copyright © 2010 by Merriam-Webster, incorporated


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

If people think it's humane to use a shock collar on a dog that barks all the time, why isn't it humane to use it on a person who talks all the time and doesn't shut up? Is it more humane just because it's a dog instead of a person you are using it on? Personally I would rather see a shock collar on those people that talks constantly without using a single brain cell.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Adustgerm said:


> If people think it's humane to use a shock collar on a dog that barks all the time, why isn't it humane to use it on a person who talks all the time and doesn't shut up? Is it more humane just because it's a dog instead of a person you are using it on? Personally I would rather see a shock collar on those people that talks constantly without using a single brain cell.


I think it is very humane to use a shock collar on people that talk all the time. It relieves much pain to the people having to listen to the gibberish.

I haven't heard many say that e-collars are humane. In some cases though they are a necessary evil. 

These collars/problems should only be handled by experienced evildoers, not for the faint of heart. I'm just sayin'..


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Sorry about the 'regardless/irregardless' thing. I was cranky and irritable, it happens sometimes. Sigh. My apologies.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Sorry about the 'regardless/irregardless' thing. I was cranky and irritable, it happens sometimes. Sigh. My apologies.



No apology needed as far as I am concerned.... I was just saying....

And we will continue to humor our friends to the North and their funny spellings of words like behavour


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

LOL. Yeah, my fingers just go there on the keyboard. I have no problem with the American spellings either, feel free to make fun of my extra U's.


----------

